# Merhre Ausgang mit nur 1 Eingang schalten?



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Per SPS habe ich bereits eine Steuerung entworfen, bei der ein Eingang mit einem Signal "gefüttert" wird und somit mehrere Ausgänge schalten kann.

Nun stehe ich allerdings vor dem Problem, dass ich das Ganze gerne ohne SPS lösen möchte, sprich, ich Suche zur Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit, viele Ausgänge über 1 Eingang zu schalten.

Welche Art von Signal etc. hier verwendet wird, ist egal, ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir zur Zeit auch noch überhaupt nicht im Klaren darüber, wie man so etwas aufbauen könnte.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Markus (29 Februar 2004)

???

gib dieses "eingangssignal" doch einfach direkt auf alle "ausgänge" die du steuern willst?


----------



## Zefix (1 März 2004)

Also ohne SPS müsstest du den einen Eingang/Schalter auf mehere Relais legen.
Somit kannst du verschiedene Potentiale mit einem Schalter schalten.
Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (1 März 2004)

Hallo!

Es gibt auch sogenannte Lampentestdiodengatter.
Ein Eingang schaltet alle Lampen an.
Geht natürlich nur für ca. 24 V DC.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------

